# Rear hub lubricant



## Coslett (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm getting ready to reassemble my eclipse rear hub and I'm wondering what lubricant to use?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bozman (Apr 14, 2017)

I use Phil Woods bicycle grease.   Waterproof grease that doesn't harden like automotive grease.  You can get it at most bike shops.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Apr 19, 2017)

I get this at the bike shop. $6 per tube.


----------

